# Foliatec Caliper Paint: Stratos Silver or Silver Grey ???



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

The calipers on my Audi A4 2.0T S-Line (same as S4) are in need of some help.
What I don't want is for them to stand out like a sore thumb once painted.
Does anybody have any experience between these two colours as to how they appear once dry?
Cheers
:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i used hammerite silver to keep a factory look , lasted well


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

thats hammerite silver if that helps.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

gm8 said:


> thats hammerite silver if that helps.


Did you hammerite the disk hubs too?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

nah I did not bother , but may go over them when the weather picks up (if)


----------

